# CGC/Therapy certification?



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

For those of you with CGC dogs and therapy certified dogs,can you tell me what the differences are?

As you may know Lacy is starting work on her GS. gold award and tomorrow will be starting with Vinnie. Her goal is to get him certified so he can enter schools and work in a program(or something similiar to Reading with Rover).

My initial talk on the phone with the lady from the nearest kennel club said that they have CGC testing and that there are a few variations,but CGC is AKC recognised and she said dogs in this area with CGC are often allowed to enter nursing homes and schools. Can this be? I thought she was mistaken,to be honest,but we will meet with her tomorrow and I'll ask more.....but I was hoping to get info from you guys,so I will kinda know for myself what to do next and where to go. Vinnie and Lacy will just kinda get an overall accessment tomorrow to kinda see where he is. I think he could easily pass CGC with me as a handler,but this must be Lacy...not me.

:help:Any info/help/suggestions I would appreciate.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie I know others will be able to help you more than I can but I remembered seeing informations on the AKC website that you may find helpful.

http://www.akc.org/events/cgc/

Tell Lacy good luck, I know she is going to do great.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- it totally depends on the location of where you go, they generally set the rules. I have been involved with places that only require the cgc, some the tdi or delta, and others they do that and then the facility tests your dogs as well. If you have an idea of where you would like to go, best bet is to call the place where you are thinking of where to go.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Julie,
I know that certification from Delta Society provides you and your pet partner with insurance protection, should something happen at the facility you are visiting.

I believe that many organizations, like TDI also have insurance.

CGC Certification would not provide insurance.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for your info.....
The link was helpful too Leeann-thank you.

From reading that AKC website it seems you start as CGC and then TDI has 1 more requirement,but I am not sure about Delta.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie, it appears that different locations have different requirements. For us, CGC wasn't enough, although it was the first requirement. We had to go through an additional assessment and evaluation for tolerance of noise, meeting different people of different genders, different gaits, working with other dogs, leaving food alone, etc. The evaluation also checked for calm temperament and eagerness in greeting people (without jumping on them). We often work in teams, so our dogs have to get along with other dogs (often very large ones). The CGC test is given under a controlled situation, whereas therapy work often involves a more chaotic, noisy, unpredictable, and distracting environment. I think the most important thing is for the dog to naturally *enjoy* therapy work. If they don't, I would not ever make them do it, as it can be stressful.

I'd be a little concerned doing therapy work with just CGC without a sponsoring organization. Our organization (ARF) carries insurance for us, plus they do the selection of the facilities and activities to make sure they are appropriate. I'm wondering if someone goes out on their own with just a CGC and their dog injures someone (accidentally or not), if they might be liable. Its just something to check out to be safe.

I'm sure that Lacy and Vinnie will do great, and I hope everything works out just as she wants. The Read to Rover type programs are wonderful. They're Maddie's favorite.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lacy is moving closer to her project now and I have a couple more questions--

Those of you who have dogs and have been around different breeds (other then havanese) who go into places------

It is not an option for me to let Lacy take Vinnie into a school 5 days a week and read with children without him being immaculately groomed and smelling fresh as a whistle. I can not bathe this dog though once a week,can I? What can I do to keep Vinnie smelling fresh and clean without damaging and drying out his skin with so many baths? I usually bathe him maybe once a month (or less)......a sheltie is far from a havanese in the able to bathe frequently deal......what can I do? What do others that you have met do with larger dogs that have a dog smell? I know 5 days a week is extreme and probably not common...but Lacy has set up to work with 25+ kids and it will take every day 5 days a week to meet her program. Any advice? Tips? Info you can share?

Thanks in advance--


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Julie,
Since I am going through the classes for Lexi right now, I can say that I do not believe that the Therapy guidlines allow the dog to go 5 days a week. I am also not sure if the school would allow that anyway. My teacher has said that the first time you ever bring a dog you should only do like 15 minutes. I would check out the rules. 
Some of our hospitals will not allow the dogs in unless they have CGC AND the therapy certificate. 
I am taking Lexi to an assisted living place next week, that only wants her vet records and her license info. - it is very strange to me as to why they are all not consistant with each other. 
Tell her I said Good Luck!!
Laurie


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Laurie,

Thanks for the info. It seems to vary quite abit around the country (CGC / therapy certification requirements).

The school has allowed this and we are good to go....Vinnie will not be with special needs children where medical equipment (wheelchairs and the like) are around. He will have his CGC and strictly be one on one with a child and Lacy. There are some "kinks" she needs to figure out---but I have to tell you--I could not be more proud of this girl. She has the drive and desire to help children who are not comfortable reading out loud and boost their confidence,and hopes to pass on the love of reading with her and Vinnie.She has scheduled to bring Vinnie in and meet the children before her program starts....and knows in advance if he is not comfortable and at ease that she will abandon the project. I know in my heart that Vinnie has the perfect manners and personality for this project and can not imagine that he will have an issues at all. It is not real common to have a sheltie that is such a laid back love muffin..most are stand-offish....but not him. He loves everyone and every dog......but we know there are always "if's" when dealing with animals.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- I have only ever done one program that required a bath before each visit as it was at a hospital and had many heart and cancer patients. But none of the others did. They required your dog to be clean. One thing I always have in my therapy bag is baby wipes sometimes the ground is wet, sometimes it is raining, sometimes your dog has to go potty.

I would caution with how much time she thinks she can get in and . Belle's one visit is 2 hours and she is exhausted after it. If Lacy has to have Vinny there so much, I would recommend she maybe take a soft sided crate so he can relax some too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hey, you folks doing therapy, I have a question/problem that has me flummoxed. How do you train a dog to not mark in doors? 

Last summer Tucker marked indoors once ( I was horrified,) and yesterday while we were at the Feed Store and I was checking out dog foods, he shocked me and did it again!!! I'm very upset with him! None of my larger dogs would have ever considered going to the bathroom indoors!!! Even in a tent on dirt floors!

I had hoped to do therapy work with him one day, but don't see that it would be possible with this trait. He's only done it twice in 2 years, but, I can't trust him, apparently. And, how would I train it out of him without exposing store floors to the risk of him going potty just so I could correct him?! 

I'm so very disappointed in my otherwise nearly perfect boy...

Help?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Julie, in regard to the bathing, yes, you can bathe him that often, but make sure you dilute the shampoo with water and don't scrub it down to the roots (his skin). Make it more like a rinse and then condition and blow his coat out with a dryer on warm heat (not hot). Most of us that show our dogs will bathe the dog every morning, even on a four day show schedule where we show every day in a row. If you do it carefully, you won't hurt his coat.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sheri, you can always do a belly band in a new place until you are absolutely sure he won't do it. I belly band my males in a new place, especially a friend's home. Make him prove himself so you're not embarassed.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sheri- Isabelle is a marker but she wont do it indoors on a leash connected to me which is required for therapy dog. Only a few visits are outdoors but they learn real quick they are working. Now training Belle not to be interested in people with food... impossible!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Amanda and Kimberly. I'll definitely follow your advice.

I am thinking now that maybe Lacy should let Vinnie dictate how much and how often he is there...somewhat. She has cleared her schedule at HS to be able to do this program and maybe it will be too much for him? I just don't know. He isn't as active a dog as a havanese and so the actual time I don't think at this point is so much of an issue. He is almost 5 years old and has a disability himself,so maybe this plays a factor in it? Quincy has definitely kept Vinnie playful and active,but Vinnie is more laid back and accepting then Quince.

I think I may need to make Vinnie a bag for his things he may need--
Besides baby wipes,what else do you carry in Amanda?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- I can always tell when belle is done. Sometimes it is earlier and depends on her day and the people she is visiting. If she isnt willing to put her front legs on the bed or chair or visit, she is ready to go. With adults it is easier than children to tell them that (or I feel that way). I just white lie and make it nice. But one advice I received with child visits- always use your body to leave a "leaving" space for your dog. 

I carry a small bag cause I have to carry it with me going from person to person. But I have a comb, a baby brush (GREAT for kids!), hair clips- easy to remove and remove anything with rubberbands!, extra leash (required by my therapy group for kids to walk dogs), bottle of water, fold a bowl, poo bag or two. I have to keep it small otherwise I bump it on people cause with lil dogs they are lap dogs and bed dogs. But with kids, I highly recommend leashes for them to walk the dogs (Dash LVOES this!) a dollar store baby brush and hair clips if vinnie is willing.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Not Amanda, but...
My travel bag has baby wipes, poop bags, a small water bottle (empty) and a sealed bottle of water (kept in the car, actually), a thin slip-on lead (just in case one breaks), a spray no-rinse cleaner (ShowOff brand- travel/sample size), a wash cloth (for wet feet), a tiny container of cornstarch (to dry & clean wet feet or dirty hair), and a small brush. I think that is everything.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like you both have great lists to me! :wink:

This is going to be a new experience for all of us,but especially Lacy and Vinnie. We will not have children or people combing and things like that. Just nice petting...Lacy has a way of telling the kids what is allowed as she doesn't want Vinnie or anyone hurt in any way. She has been kinda practicing. It's great that she the experience of working with kids......in fact....lots of lots of it with all those girl scouts...still there is always going to be something new and unexpected I'm sure.

What do you mean Amanda--always use your body to leave a leaving place?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- the baby brush is great though- seriously I use it quite frequently. I never did before this cause they had real brushes and I wanted it to be positive for my dogs. Kids are hands on and it is a great way to keep them busy and respecting the dog and learn about them as well.

The body thing is for a space for the dog to move out when it gets overwhelmed. There is a camp that is near me over the summer that is all kids and some have disabilities (mental) where they can be a bit overwhelming and we were trained to use our bodies to always have a place where the dog can step out when overwhelmed. Most kids are great but there was one camp that was overwhelming for me and Dash!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay--I understand. Thank you.

I probably should clarify a couple things as people read this they may think we are gonna work Vinnie to the bone or stress him alot....Lacy will be taking Vinnie to school 5 days a week,but she will only have him total over there less then a hour each day.She is planning on having 2 students read a day about 15-20 minutes each....the 25+ kids will be throughout her course of the program till school ends,hopefully each child will get to read to Vinnie a few times and earn a t-shirt she designs and pays for from her GS money she has earned with a "Vinnie" on it. It is not a highly complex program,because it is designed by a girl who just turned 18 and is a senior this year. 

Had she not had the peer helping class last year,she would not even be able to do this. Thankfully for her--she has loads of experience in working with children because of being in girl scouting and running a troop,lock ins, etc... Nothing quite like a lock in filled with 60 screaming girl scouts! :laugh:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie, it sounds like Vinnie would be perfect for the reading program. Maddie generally does it for one hour sessions. She has no problem laying on her reading blankie for that time, although she sometimes takes a a minute or two during the session to "fluff it up" to her satisfaction. Use a soft, preferably quilted reading blankie for Vinnie to make it comfortable. One reading program we're assigned to has full hour reading sessions and another program gives the dogs a little break at the 30 minute time period when another child is coming in. That helps. Vinnie will tell you when he's had enough. Maddie is fine for the whole hour, but I notice some of the other dogs will get restless or even grumble a bit. You never want to push the dog beyond what they're comfortable with. At the start, if Vinnie gets restless, just cut short the reading session and have Lacy take him outside or walk around. Also, when the child is through reading, I have them give Maddie a little treat to reinforce its a "good" thing for her. I'm excited for Lacy and Vinnie, as its a wonderful program!:clap2:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Julie, I'm sure Lacy and Vinnie will be a great team. People seem to LOVE well behaved Shelties, especially children. 
Whenever we have all three of our girls together, people comment on and want to interact with Rumor before they ask about the Havs. I suppose it's because the breed is so much more recognizable (though most think she's a "Lassie" dog). Young children always want to put their arms around her. Thankfully, she is gentle and sweet and loves the attention. I bet Vinnie will too, with Lacy beside him.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Jeanne for your insight. I'm defintely taken in everyone's experience as I think in the long run it will all help Lacy achieve her goal. Maybe I will think about switching from a rug to a blanket...Vinnie loves bathroom rugs(the kinda plushy ones) and so I just naturally thought of a rug....although I do think it might look funny if Lacy sports a dog and a bathroom rug!ound:

You are right Susan....Vinnie looks like Lassie and everyone thinks he is one. He is a kid magnet! Isn't it funny (kinda) they don't see anything but a collie(as if they were just a small one)? Alot of people ask...when I say oh,he's a sheltie...they say "a what"? And then it's followed by "well he looks like a Lassie" ound: Of course--Vinnie is a big sheltie too,so I don't know....
That is wonderful news about Rumor. I have often wondered how you were doing with her. She is beautiful! I'm thrilled she has fit so well into your home.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I don't know how I missed that this is about Vinnie. I think I just assumed it was Quincy and skipped every time you mentioned Vinnie. Cool!

Hey, I think the bath mat might be kinda cute! LOL


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy would sure be the one,you'd think....but in the scheme of things it seems Vinnie is most accepting of new kids and animals etc. I wish it was Quincy too.....maybe one day?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

How wonderful for Lacy and Vinnie! I'm sure they'll do well. 

Tori's only been out on one 'formal' therapy visit to a local library. Usually I have her reading with my own students. She absolutely loves it! She's been doing it since she was a puppy, so it's kinda like 2nd nature to her. I think she views it as her job. She'll sit/lie next to them for as long as they'll read to her. That is, until the next one arrives and she feels the need to bark her welcome. Will she ever stop barking at them? :doh:

As good as she is with the kids at home however, she was not too thrilled when I had her do it at the library. She didn't act like her normal self and kept trying to get on my lap and wasn't very interested in the child. I think she didn't know what to expect in that environment. I'm sure if we did it more often she'd come around and be fine.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie said:


> Maybe I will think about switching from a rug to a blanket...Vinnie loves bathroom rugs(the kinda plushy ones) and so I just naturally thought of a rug....although I do think it might look funny if Lacy sports a dog and a bathroom rug!ound:
> .


The bathroom rug is fine, Julie! Its whatever the dog feels most comfortable to lie on. Sounds like Vinnie is a bathroom rug kind of guy. :laugh: If he loves bathroom rugs, then I wouldn't hesitate to use one. Its all about making the dog think that its fun and enjoyable. And of course it should be large enough for the child to sit next to Vinnie on the rug or blankie too


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for the reassurance.....:grouphug:
We will be checking out rugs this weekend....ound: I just need to find a big plushy one like those small bathroom ones they make...I think I can find something that'll suit Vinnie.He just loves the short fluffy pile of any rug.ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanted to ask you all something--

When you passed your CGC did they give you a patch or something? Vinnie passed his and they gave us a paper thing we had to fill out and send in along with a paper about ordering his CGC patch.....but I thought Leslie got one that day that Tori passed maybe along with a bandana? 

My intentions are to send in his paperwork to the AKC and order a patch or two(one for Lacy's GS vest as this is part of her GS gold award) but I'm wondering if it is a regional thing? 

I see there are vests they wear for therapy work and the like.....Vinnie is not a clothes/vest wearing kinda dude....but I want him to feel important and special...so should I just make that boy a few bandannas? Do you think it would look more professional for him to sport his CGC patch while at school? It looks like it takes 4-6 weeks to actually get the patches.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> The bathroom rug is fine, Julie! Its whatever the dog feels most comfortable to lie on. Sounds like Vinnie is a bathroom rug kind of guy. :laugh: If he loves bathroom rugs, then I wouldn't hesitate to use one. Its all about making the dog think that its fun and enjoyable. And of course it should be large enough for the child to sit next to Vinnie on the rug or blankie too


Jeanne,
I wanted to share this with you. After Vinnie's test we decided to go "rug hunting". We found a large chenille loopy one that I thought Vinnie might approve of :laugh: and although Lacy wasn't so sure...I thought it was our best match to a bathroom rug--plushy and dense like Vinnie loves.

I brought it home and introduced him to his "reading rug". Robbie was drawn to it immediantly as well....Funny as it was....I caught Vinnie "practicing" several times and once I had my camera! hoto: He loves his reading rug and I think kids will too! Here is a picture (sorry for the quality) of Vinnie and his rug!:becky:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh Julie,
That is just the cutest picture.
Vincent looks so professional and ready!

Shelby the Sheltie, is one of Chico's (and mine too) favorite therapy dog friends and everyone loves her. I'm sure Vincent will have the same effect on the kids and teachers!
Good luck to your daughter and Vincent.
We'll be waiting to hear how it goes and see more photos.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Julie, that is just the custest picture of him on his reading rug. I think it is a great idea, so when he sees the rug, he knows he is "working" 
You mentioned a few posts ago that you thought that you guys would let Vinnie take the lead on how many hours/time - I think that is a great idea. The first week, it may take a little adjusting to, so he may not want to stay really long. I would bet though that once he is comfortable in the school, that he will stay longer and longer! 

I am so nervous about Lexi's test this Sat. I pray that she passes. If she does she too will be doing "read to the dog" program in the next town over!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you--

Today Lacy designed her "Read with Vinnie" for her T-shirts. She is using her GS earned money to buy each of the children reading with Vinnie a t-shirt as they complete her reading program.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwwww Julie, Vinnie looks *so* cute on his reading rug! I just love shelties. They want to "please" their owners so much and have such sweet faces. Vinnie will be great as a "reading" dog! As far as CGC patch, you will receive a nice certificate from AKC after they receive your paperwork. I believe they have a CGC patch you can buy on the AKC online store, but they don't automatically come with the certificate. You could certainly use a bandana for Vinnie if you want. It took some time for Maddie to get used to her therapy vest, as she's not a "girly" girl and doesn't like wearing clothes of any sort. Now she's fine with it, as she associates it with activities where she's the center of attention and the girl does love attention. :becky:

I actually got her a patch that says "therapy dog" on it, as her vest says "Pet Hug Pack", which is ARF's therapy group name. But alot of people get confused, and I've heard people say to each other, "Don't touch the dog, its working". Of course, the therapy dogs are supposed to be petted! There are patches that say, "I work for hugs and kisses", or "please pet me". Just google "therapy dog patches" and you will find lots of options. I can't wait to hear about Vinnie's experiences! And the "Read with Vinnie" t-shirts are a great idea! Maddie has "trading cards" with her picture on one side, and some facts about her on the other (her breed, birthdate, favorite things, etc.) One of these cards is attached to her vest, and the children get one after a reading session. ARF supplies them to us, although we have to pay for the printing. Anything that the children can take with them (like Lacy's t-shirt) is bound to be a big hit!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ We did receive Tori's patch and bandana the day she passed her CGC. However, I think the SoCal Havanese Club (the sponsor of the show where she was tested) had purchased them. All I had to do was send in the paperwork.

I think each therapy group has different requirements as to what they want the dogs to wear. Our therapy group is TDI. When I sent in her paperwork to them they sent a bandana and a "therapy dog" tag for her to wear whenever she's working. No vest or patches.

What a great idea to give the "graduates" a special Vinnie t-shirt. I know they'll love it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well-------update on Vinnie......
Lacy has did so much already it is beyond belief to me....after meeting with the teachers and principal and school counselor/peer helping teacher HER program is gonna be underway!lane: FULL SPEED AHEAD!lane:

There is so much excitement by the teachers and them wanting to get more of their own students in Lacy's program,that it is actually scary. I think she will work with approx.40 now over a 16wk. long time span....we will see.

She starts tomorrow. I made her a "read with Vinnie" bag (just the front part) from the design she drew that will be on the kids' t-shirts as they complete their reading program.Excitement is building and the nerves are acting up a bit..... 

I will be going with her and Vin this first week making sure he is doing well...if I get a chance,I'll take a few pix and post.

Wish her luck....and nice handed children for Vin dog! NICE :hand: Or--they will be out of her program and easily replaced.

I think Vinnie has a blessing and a curse......he is a kid magnet because he looks like Lassie....that is both good and bad...... How is it all kids know about Lassie? :laugh:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Best of luck to Lacy & Vinnie, the are going to do amazing and I cant wait to see some pictures Julie.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Just getting to this thread. Congrats to you! Shelties are great and yours is lovely. Sounds like you'll all be busy. What a great thing to do!! Jane


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just about done grooming Vinnie and in a hour or so we will be off to school! I hope he is really as ready as I thought he was.......I keep looking at him and thinking...buddy,you have no idea what you're in for! :wink:

why does self doubt creep in last minute?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow Julie, how wonderful, please keep us posted on Lacy's progress, would love to see the bag and photos. How wonderful you can make the bag from her drawing. What an accomplishment for Lacy and you!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I love Vinnie's rug and think he needs a bandana with a patch for his "working time". Keep sending photos


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Well---yesterday I was so proud of Lacy and Vinnie! Of course--I had grooming duty (egads!) because Lacy was in her school.....but Vinnie kinda knew something was up. He kept looking at me....and probably praying that it wasn't a trip to the vets office! :laugh:

He was excited to see the kids at recess when we arrived and thankfully we enter and leave through a back way so as not to stir and excite around 500 kids! He was a trooper and showed no signs of stress,set on his rug with Lacy and the child and received more oohs and aahs from the adults then the kids! The kids were super-well behaved and got to give him a 1/2 treat when done reading. They did remarkably well. As this week progresses she will meet the rest of her kids (new ones each day) so we will see how the others are. You could tell Vinnie felt very special indeed and was kinda "cocky" like "look at me" "you know you want to meet me and then offer me a few pats on the head,don't you?"

I made him a bandanna that reads "Reading with Vinnie"....unfortunately he has so much collar hair that it hardly shows! I think I need to sew him a bigger one,or perhaps a vest? I can't imagine that guy thinking he'd like to wear any clothing at all.....so we'll see how it works out.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I could use some ideas on this---(This is not part of Lacy's program)--BUT

There is a little girl in Robbie's class that sees Vinnie and perks right up. She is wheelchair bound and has limited mobility with her head and limbs....but she wants so badly to touch and pet Vinnie. She absolutely lit up when I talked with her and she saw Vinnie(I see this little girl every day-so she knows me)...but how can I get Vinnie up for her to really see him and pet him? Vinnie is a big boy....I can lift him,but he is too heavy to really hold for her and could not set on her lap....anyone have any ideas how I can get this little girl to be able to actually experience Vinnie? I thought about placing Vinnie on a table to get more her level,but then he is nervous......


Jeanne? Leslie? Amanda? Anyone?:ear:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> I could use some ideas on this---(This is not part of Lacy's program)--BUT
> 
> There is a little girl in Robbie's class that sees Vinnie and perks right up. She is wheelchair bound and has limited mobility with her head and limbs....but she wants so badly to touch and pet Vinnie. She absolutely lit up when I talked with her and she saw Vinnie(I see this little girl every day-so she knows me)...but how can I get Vinnie up for her to really see him and pet him? Vinnie is a big boy....I can lift him,but he is too heavy to really hold for her and could not set on her lap....anyone have any ideas how I can get this little girl to be able to actually experience Vinnie? I thought about placing Vinnie on a table to get more her level,but then he is nervous......
> 
> Jeanne? Leslie? Amanda? Anyone?:ear:


Yes, is there a sofa or chair nearby where you can have Vinnie up on it and draw her wheelchair close enough to pet? Maybe in a reception area, or something like that? If not is there an SUV which opens from bottom to top where he could be and she could reach? So hoping this can be accomplished


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Those are good ideas....
Today when I am over there with Lacy (this first week when she meets her kids) I will check out maybe there being a chair that Vinnie would be comfortable with. I can't say that I have seen one,or a sofa at school,but that doesn't mean there isn't one there! 

I love the suv idea too...I have an suv that would boost Vinnie high and make him feel safe.....it's the snow and ice now that is an issue....but this spring that's a fabulous idea! I hate to think of her waiting that long....this little girl is just so lit up when she sees him that that would break my heart to make her wait for months.Still--this is a GREAT idea! Some how--I am gonna make this little girl's day.......if I have the dog that can brighten her day,why not? 5 minutes of my time,you know?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay, let's figure out something to get this accomplished before the ice melts!!
Do you have a grooming table? Can you get Vinnie to sit in a dining room chair? how about one of those sleepers that fold up and you unfold them on the floor to sleep on, or they make sort of a chair? A big ottoman? Maybe the school has a sofa in or near the office they would let you use? Or, if you have a big cooler on wheeles, maybe you can get Vinnie his rug on it and practice him sitting on it and then take it in? If he has a crate, can you get a piece of plywood or something sturdy where he can be trained to get on top of the crate (with a rug on top of the plywood)? I will keep thinking, I know you are determined to do this! hugs to you for your love and caring!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:Three cheer for Lacy & Vinnie!!!!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie~ I like Flynn's idea of getting Vinnie into a chair he'd be comfortable in, in order to get him to the right height for the little girl. Would the teacher be open to taking her out of her chair and allowing her to sit on the floor w/Vinnie? I know some teachers who would and others who wouldn't want to go to all that trouble. Perhaps the teacher has an idea that would work? I'll keep my thinking cap on and let you know if I come up w/another idea.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for your feedback Leslie! :hug:

If you think of something please share ok? I'm gonna find a solution so this little girl gets to touch Vinnie and maybe give him a hug...:hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is Vinnie's bag I made for Lace.....and a picture of her and Vinnie yesterday on day 1.

(I don't photograph the children)

The bag really is a Menards tote bag. ound: I added on the other stuff in a quilt block form so later we can remove it. This is Lacy's artwork for her program. This image of Vinnie and the rug/book etc. will be on the T-shirts the children get.

I'll probably end up deleting these as Lacy would probably kick my arsh if she knew it! :becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh and see Vinnie's bandanna? It doesn't even show! 
It says "Reading with Vinnie" on it and is so cute in school colors......darn it! Too much hair?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julie, wonderful bag and photos! I especially like the photo of Vinnie and Lacy! Hope she doesn't make you delete it. You are so talented with putting dog's into fabric.

And, as far as the neckerchief showing... our dogs can never have TOO MUCH hair! You'll just have to find a different solution! :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, Julie, give yourself a hug from me...and give Lacy and Vinnie one also. You seemed to have done a great job raising a great girl and being so involved with her activities all her life!!

I believe Vinnie will be great and love his 'job' and I know the kids will love him also. Remember that each time he goes to 'work' it will get easier for him to know what to expect. I think he is going to settle into reading really well. I love the picture of him on his rug - and it's large enough for a kid. The kids are going to love this and he may become the "school pet"!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- Thanks so much for sharing photos- they are there and in style- love it!

I think the chair idea is good or maybe place his rug on the table or chair to make him more comfortable and know when it is okay and when it is not. I do one visit with Belle at a home where almost all of the seniors are in wheel chairs and I kneel on the ground with Belle on my knees at first. Some of them reach to grab Belle on their lap but I never assume (I know she is a lot smaller than Vinnie!) but something you could do is Have Vinnie put his paws on Lacey's knees instead? I know some groups are okay with dogs leaning over on the chairs but others arent and once you train that it is hard to untrain!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie, Vinnie is absolutely stunning in his new bandana! His bag is so cute, and I'm so glad that everything went well for Lacy and Vinnie. I think he's a natural. If the bandana doesn't work because of his hair, you could always switch to a vest where the writing can be easily seen. Like Vinnie, Maddie isn't fond of vests, but she now associates it with activities that she loves, so I bet Vinnie would eventually do the same.

We don't have any children in wheelchairs for our reading program, but we run into the same problem (people in wheelchairs) when we do our Alzheimer and skilled nursing visits. Since Maddie is small, she often sits in their laps. But with my back, I can't always lift her. If there is a nearby chair or sofa, I give Maddie the "up" command, and she hops on the chair or sofa herself so she can be petted. I'm now teaching her the "paws up" command for when a chair or sofa isn't available. She gets on her hind legs and puts her paws on the person's knees so they can pet her. Like Vinnie, Maddie gets a cocky attitude that everyone is there to adore her, so she's motivated to do the "paws up" command. Maybe Lacy can work with Vinnie on this, and that little girl can get the love from Vinnie that she so deserves. Congratulations to both you and Lacy for a job well done! :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper and I had our first therapy training class last night and she was very uncomfortable around moving wheelchairs and the walker. Anytime the wheelchair moved around her, she ran away. For those of you who have therapy dogs, what were their initail reactions? I don't want to do this if it's going to stress her out. She loves people and I thought she would really enjoy this but now I'm wondering if it may not be the right thing for her. Do most people who have therapy dogs go through a training class first and if so, how comfortable were your dogs at first? 
I would appreciate any insight.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think your problem is an ordinary one and will look forward to hearing how this is handled in an older dog. 
Interestingly enough my sister and I gave my Mother who is on a walker a little puppy, he came at the age of 12 weeks, he accepted the walker and has always moved behind it, as if trained. No matter how slowly she might walk he never got under foot or in the way of the walker, which is wonderful for a young puppy to learn. On the other hand when the grandchildren came, he was like a whirling dirvish..
Realize this does not help your situation, but just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Julie,
I wish I knew what to tell you or advise,but I just don't. Hopefully others who do will pop in this thread and help you or answer as best they know.

Vinnie is not therapy certified,just CGC....interestingly enough during his CGC they tested him with a wheelchair and he had no reaction at all.(that's a good thing!) so I think he could with little effort pass the therapy certification. Our issue is they only test here 2 hours away and very limited dates and it's expensive.None the less--I hope to do this with Vin later. Vinnie has always been a very easy going guy and just has the right personality for respectful children/adults/other dogs etc. He honestly is a natural--virtually no training or very little and no formal classes at all. It does help though that he has grown up with a special needs child (my son is autistic),so he is used to loud outbursts and all the things that come along with kids...toys etc. Vinnie's issue has always been being stepped on. Early on as a pup he was hit by a car and his leg is fused,tail was amutated (the last 5-6") and he has some arthirits in his hip. This makes him although a love muffin to everyone.......leary of my little boy. Vinnie is smart enough to watch him and avoid ---because if not Robbie steps on him,trips over him etc. Vinnie can not get up quick and move quickly like a regular dog. Interestingly-----he has had no reaction to any children at school.....not any...even 100's of kids......and adults. The wierd thing has been the reactions of the adults to Vinnie. I can not imagine an adult person walking up to a dog (any dog at any time) and standing over him and grabbing his head/muzzle.....sticking their face right up to his nose etc. Can you imagine that? I have been shocked that they are that bold....not for Vinnie..because he is ok with it,but for any other dog they walk up and approach....in a matter or seconds (even before he gets to sniff them good) they are sticking their faces in front of his and grabbing his head/muzzle. Kinda crazy. Actually so far with Lacy's program the kids have been more respectful then the adults/teachers.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> Julie,
> I wish I knew what to tell you or advise,but I just don't. Hopefully others who do will pop in this thread and help you or answer as best they know.
> 
> Vinnie is not therapy certified,just CGC....interestingly enough during his CGC they tested him with a wheelchair and he had no reaction at all.(that's a good thing!) so I think he could with little effort pass the therapy certification. Our issue is they only test here 2 hours away and very limited dates and it's expensive.None the less--I hope to do this with Vin later. Vinnie has always been a very easy going guy and just has the right personality for respectful children/adults/other dogs etc. He honestly is a natural--virtually no training or very little and no formal classes at all. It does help though that he has grown up with a special needs child (my son is autistic),so he is used to loud outbursts and all the things that come along with kids...toys etc. Vinnie's issue has always been being stepped on. Early on as a pup he was hit by a car and his leg is fused,tail was amutated (the last 5-6") and he has some arthirits in his hip. This makes him although a love muffin to everyone.......leary of my little boy. Vinnie is smart enough to watch him and avoid ---because if not Robbie steps on him,trips over him etc. Vinnie can not get up quick and move quickly like a regular dog. Interestingly-----he has had no reaction to any children at school.....not any...even 100's of kids......and adults. The wierd thing has been the reactions of the adults to Vinnie. I can not imagine an adult person walking up to a dog (any dog at any time) and standing over him and grabbing his head/muzzle.....sticking their face right up to his nose etc. Can you imagine that? I have been shocked that they are that bold....not for Vinnie..because he is ok with it,but for any other dog they walk up and approach....in a matter or seconds (even before he gets to sniff them good) they are sticking their faces in front of his and grabbing his head/muzzle. Kinda crazy. Actually so far with Lacy's program the kids have been more respectful then the adults/teachers.


Julie, you amaze me, all the work you do and time you give. Thanks for being here and there!!! You are inspiring indeed! Hats off to Julie too!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Piper and I had our first therapy training class last night and she was very uncomfortable around moving wheelchairs and the walker. Anytime the wheelchair moved around her, she ran away. For those of you who have therapy dogs, what were their initail reactions? I don't want to do this if it's going to stress her out. She loves people and I thought she would really enjoy this but now I'm wondering if it may not be the right thing for her. Do most people who have therapy dogs go through a training class first and if so, how comfortable were your dogs at first?
> I would appreciate any insight.


The head of our therapy dog group says a therapy dog is "born", not "trained". They just have a confident manner and like to be around people. I've had many dogs, and Maddie is the first one suitable for therapy work. My first Hav loved people and children, but was anxious around large dogs. That wouldn't work for us, since our group often works in teams where the other dog could be a Doberman, German Shepherd, Rottweiler, etc. Most CGC dogs don't pass the therapy requirements. They still may have great temperaments, but just stress out with the work. There is a further evaluation and testing post CGC for therapy. Therapy work involves large numbers of strangers petting the dog, people walking with weird gaits and walkers, wheelchairs, loud sounds,weird smells, etc. Maddie was certified through ARF, but there are other organizations (TDI, Delta, some shelters, etc.) that can test Piper for her suitability.

As far as wheelchairs, Maddie is like Vinnie as she doesn't respond in the slightest. She actually is attracted to people in them, as she has a favorite acquaintance she sees frequently at Starbucks. He's a young man in a wheelchair and as he says, "I love Maddie to death". So Maddie associates wheelchairs with lots of love and attention. You can try desensitizing Piper to wheelchairs by lots of exposure to them. Maybe walk her through medical supply businesses and move the wheelchairs or see if there's a skilled nursing facility that would let her visit. If after lots of exposure, you still notice any hesitancy or nervousness, then I wouldn't go further. There are so many things you can do together with your dog (obedience, agility, rally, etc.) that you don't have to do therapy work. You want your dog to love what they're doing, whatever it is.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks for your input, it sounds like both Vinnie and Maddie have a natural affinity for it and it wasn't learned through training. I didn't know if Piper's reacting to the wheelchair and walker meant that she may not be suited for therapy work or if repeated exposure would make her comfortable. 
She passed her CGC test and loves people, I guess I just assumed she would love this too. (maybe it's more that I would love it).
Her second class is Saturday, do you think there is any value in trying it again? I certainly don't want to stress her out. I made sure during the last class to make everything seem fun and let her walk away when she wanted to.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh, I'd absolutely take Piper to her class again. With each exposure, she may get less and less stressed by the wheelchair. Have someone sit in the wheelchair and give Piper a favorite treat. If she's not too stressed, have her sit in their lap and get lots of praise and petting. She may very well adjust to wheelchairs after lots of exposure and she associates them with good things. You did exactly the right thing in making it seem fun and letting her walk away if she's stressed. 

If Piper loves children, you could always do the reading program with her. I haven't run across any children in wheelchairs, although Lacy has one in her class. I think that's the exception.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Jane~ I definitely recommend taking Piper to her class again. I agree w/what Jeanne posted. With more exposure she may get less stressed. Right now wheelchairs are unknowns to her. Once she figures out what to expect, she may be perfectly fine w/them.

Tori has been visiting since she was a tiny pup in my granddaughter's class and school where there are many wheelchairs. At first she wasn't sure what to think of them, but now she's so comfortable around them and the walkers, she doesn't even seem to notice them. She's always focused on the kids, no matter what


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

I haven't been on here in a long time and was thrilled to see more and more people interested in therapy volunteering.
Vinnie looks terific on his reading rug, and I'm sure the children will welcome him every visit.
I belong to a a new 501(c)(3) non profit organization in South Florida called Canine Assisted Therapy (CAT).
Cosmo & I visit a children's clinic and attend fundraising events. We hope to be certified for our pack reader program soon.
We are looking for volunteers in our area who already have their CGC. Our organization do their own CAT test also for temperament and reaction to canes walkers and wheelchairs.
Please feel free to check us out at our website. Click on volunteers on the left (That's Cosmo)
www.catdogs.org


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, I think we'll try class again on Saturday if we don't get snowed in. 

She sat on my lap when I was sitting in the wheelchair but when they wanted the dogs to walk alongside while we sat in it, she wouldn't. She did not want to get near the wheel but would approach from the front. I'm wondering if the size of that wheel (it's 3x her size!) is the problem. The big dogs did it with no problem but I'm thinking small dogs would probably sit on the lap? 
It was the same with the walker, she would approach when it was stationary but as soon as it started moving, she did too (unfortunately in the opposite direction!)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Thanks, I think we'll try class again on Saturday if we don't get snowed in.
> 
> *She sat on my lap when I was sitting in the wheelchair but when they wanted the dogs to walk alongside while we sat in it, she wouldn't.* She did not want to get near the wheel but would approach from the front. I'm wondering if the size of that wheel (it's 3x her size!) is the problem. The big dogs did it with no problem but I'm thinking small dogs would probably sit on the lap?
> It was the same with the walker, she would approach when it was stationary but as soon as it started moving, she did too (unfortunately in the opposite direction!)


I don't understand why they wanted you in the wheelchair and her walking beside it  When would this situation ever exist for her? Tori only ever sits on the lap of _other_ people and kids who are in them. I'm usually standing or kneeling beside the wheelchair.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> I haven't run across any children in wheelchairs, although Lacy has one in her class. I think that's the exception.


Actually no--the child in the wheelchair is in Robbie's class (my little special needs son) and the little girl I'm talking about on here is in Robbie's class--not part of Lacy's program. Lacy is doing Reading With Vinnie with children struggling to read etc. Not necessarily children with disabilities.

The little girl just longed for Vinnie and saw us out the window. When I pick up Robbie (end of school day) she sees Vinnie at that time too.

Vinnie lacks the therapy certification,but actually was tested during his CGC with a wheelchair....I'm not sure why they did that,only maybe they thought it would be best since he could encounter that at school.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2: What a neat picture to see! Cosmo and the therapy vest/t-shirt. That is awesome! :thumb:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I don't understand why they wanted you in the wheelchair and her walking beside it  When would this situation ever exist for her? Tori only ever sits on the lap of _other_ people and kids who are in them. I'm usually standing or kneeling beside the wheelchair.


Leslie-It was just to try to get her near the wheelchair, he thought if I was feeding her treats while sitting in it she would be more likely to approach. She wouldn't even go near it when there was a stranger sitting in it.

She did MUCH better in class today. Thank you all for encouraging me to try again, I think she may just need to get used to the equipment and then she'll be fine.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie said:


> Actually no--the child in the wheelchair is in Robbie's class (my little special needs son) and the little girl I'm talking about on here is in Robbie's class--not part of Lacy's program. Lacy is doing Reading With Vinnie with children struggling to read etc. Not necessarily children with disabilities.
> 
> The little girl just longed for Vinnie and saw us out the window. When I pick up Robbie (end of school day) she sees Vinnie at that time too. QUOTE]
> 
> Oops, sorry Julie. I just read your post too quickly I guess. I sure hope that little girl can get to pet Vinnie. Vinnie is such a sweetheart, and I bet he'll bring huge smiles to that little girl.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Pipersmom said:


> Leslie-It was just to try to get her near the wheelchair, he thought if I was feeding her treats while sitting in it she would be more likely to approach. She wouldn't even go near it when there was a stranger sitting in it.
> 
> She did MUCH better in class today. Thank you all for encouraging me to try again, I think she may just need to get used to the equipment and then she'll be fine.


Julie-(Piper's Mom): WooHoo for Piper! I bet she'll be just fine with some more exposure. The most important part of being a therapy dog is for the dog to naturally love people.  And Piper sounds like she definitely has that part down pat! Keep working with the wheelchairs/walkers and give Piper lots of lots of praise. Way to go, Piper (and Julie)!:cheer2:


----------



## havjump (Apr 18, 2007)

It sounds like Piper is getting used to the equipment already and the more she understands nothing will harm her AND she gets treats she will accept the equipment.
To practice, I had kids ride close to Cosmo (while I held him on leash) on bicycles, dropped brooms next to him etc. Yes, it startles them, but lots of encouragement from you enables them to realize canes get dropped in facilitys and loud noises occur all the time.Good luck to you and Piper.
Thanks Julie. He does look handsome in his Purple Vest


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

*update on Vinnie and Lacy's program "Reading with Vinnie"*

Lacy has been taking Vinnie to school by herself since that first week when I went with her. She is doing wonderfully and the kids really,really love Vinnie. I think it has been about 3 weeks + so far and the kids are finding a routine now and are very sad when they miss out reading with Vin. We have had snow days and school cancellations so those children have missed their reading days. He seems to be a huge success so far-the kids look forward to reading with Vinnie and he definitely loves the kids. The adults are crazy about him too-so he gets lots and lots of attention. It's kinda funny how Vinnie just knows when it's time to go to school. He perks right up and goes from laying around to a perky almost kinda "cocky" acting sheltie. I put his bandanna on and he is ready to go! He listens to 4 children read each school day and seems to really pay attention. Lacy has had to ask some kids to bring longer stories-because they pick something very short so they can read quick and try to spend extra time petting and loving on Vincent.ound: Kids are so clever. :wink:

We do not have Vinnie's CGC patch yet (we are still waiting) from that to come in the mail.

All in all-it has been a wonderful experience for the children,Lacy and Vinnie.

Now we just need to figure out how to handle the kids that feel cheated reading with him because of school cancellations.

I'll share the t-shirt the kids get when their session ends when available.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

For anyone considering doing a Reading Program with your dog....this may help you decide 

Yesterday Lacy and Vinnie go over to school and one of the teachers who has 2 students reading with Vinnie caught her in the hall--

Originally Lacy had set up an 8 week series for each child (4 per day) and then at the end of the 8 weeks she was to get 20 new children.

The teacher asked Lacy to reconsider taking new children and just keeping the ones she has for the full 16 weeks because of feedback from the parents and kids. At conferences last week Tucker and Cameron's parents said how they can see a change in their children already and they would love to have Lacy and Vinnie longer. They are thrilled at how Vinnie is affecting their kids. I'm not sure which boy,but one talks about Vinnie every Thursday (he reads on Thursdays) and he gets up in the am and tells his Mom and Dad,"Today,I get to Read With Vinnie". He looks forward to it and talks non-stop about Vinnie when he comes home. They have seen a change in him in a positive way. One of these boys said " I don't get enough time to read with Vinnie and I want to do it more-He is a great dog". The teacher said she has had all positive feedback and thinks that the children are really warming up to the program and benefitting from it.

Lacy will meet with the teachers again for their input before deciding what to do.......but if you think that reading out loud to a dog is kinda dumb or wouldn't work..and you have a sweet natured loving dog who adores children...see if you can give to these kids at your school. Take your dog,get him/her certified and you will not believe how something as simple as reading to your dog can warm not only your heart,but touch and benefit a child who may have 10 dogs at home.It is truly amazing to see this.I can't even tell you how shocked I am at how rewarding and beneficial this is to the children. A 10-15 minute session with your dog can change a kids life forever.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

What wonderful feedback for Lacy. I'm so happy for her (and the kids whose lives she and Vinnie are impacting)

I agree w/you, Julie, about the positive effect it can have for so many children. I, too, would encourage anyone else who has an interest in this to move forward w/your dog and just DO IT! The rewards are so great. It's a total win-win activity.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You are so right Leslie. I thought it was a neat program,but it has really surprised me at how well it has been received by the parents/school staff and the kids just love this. I have heard kids say "How come I don't get to read to Vinnie?" though and it does make you wish we had many others to do this program alongside Lacy/Vinnie. 

Here this is very very new. No one had heard of this program before-----we are definitely in uncharted territory.


On a side note and I wanted to pass this on to anyone with a dog other then a neezer--those with breeds that shed or have doggy smells...I found a solution for us that seems to work. I was very concerned about over grooming (bathing)Vinnie but yet having him smelling fresh as a whistle day after day without smelling like an old lady dunked in cologne as those dog perfumes can be. My vet gave me a can of "Groom Aid" to spray on Vincent. This is the stuff my vet uses when they do the anal glands (pee-u) and it has a fresh almost baby powder smell without being over-powering.It makes the coat shine,aids in grooming and contains a lanolin derivative. I bathe Vinnie once about every 8-10 days (the big grooming) and groom him daily with a spritz of groom aid. So far it has been wonderful without drying out his skin. It does say for veterinary use only......but maybe if you speak to your vet he can sell you a can.:wink:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie, it sounds like Lacy's reading program is a *HUGE* success! You must be so proud of her and Vinnie. I totally agree with your statement that these sessions can totally change a child's life. When the dog listens to the child read, they only give positive, non-judgmental feedback. What a difference that can mean to a child with a reading disability. What a wonderful thing that Lacy is doing in starting this program all on her own. And you should give yourself a huge pat on the back for all your encouragement, sewing, and preparation in helping Vinnie and Lacy achieve her goal! :clap2:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Julie, your story is so inspiring to me. I used to tutor children with reading problems and was amazed at all the trouble out there that some children have. Sometimes all they need is a little inspiration and something to make then feel special. Since Jackson has not been around many children, I am going to try to work him up to this program by letting him visit the orphanage and our church's preschool first. I already know which "blankie" I am going to let him use which I will start taking on any visit where he sits. Thank you for sharing all Vinnie's experiences with us . . . he and your daughter sounds so wonderful!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanted to share this happening at our school---last week Thursday Tucker came to read with Vinnie sporting a gift for Vinnie. He gave Vinnie a bandanna to wear because he thought he needed a new one. This is bright green with a dog on it and an advertisement for Safeguard (a wormer).He said....."Vinnie always wears that yellow one and I think he needs to shake it up a bit".:laugh: (This is a yellow print fabric with books on it that we made). Lacy said it was a bit uncomfortable because Tucker then told her this----he had been on good behavior in his classroom and after a period of time he earned the reward of picking out something from a special box in the room. Of all the things in the box he could have chosen for himself he chose this bandanna for Vinnie. When she came home and told me,it so touched me that it brought tears to my eyes. Can you imagine? 

Because of Tucker--Vinnie has been sporting his gift bandanna all week and will certainly be wearing his bandanna on Thursday.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Vinnie's certificate from AKC finally came along with his CGC patch.:thumb:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie- you must have forgot to attach the picture of him with his certificate???


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Julie, love the story about the bandana. <<Sniff, sniff>>


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is Vinnie with his certificate and CGC patch.....I have to admit I never thought of taking a picture till I read your post Amanda! Shame on me! 

I'm glad you posted that because Lacy will need it later on! 

This is Vinnie waiting to go to school today....sporting Tucker's bandanna.:becky:

Vinnie doesn't like his picture taken...can you tell? :laugh:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> I wanted to share this happening at our school---last week Thursday Tucker came to read with Vinnie sporting a gift for Vinnie. He gave Vinnie a bandanna to wear because he thought he needed a new one. This is bright green with a dog on it and an advertisement for Safeguard (a wormer).He said....."Vinnie always wears that yellow one and I think he needs to shake it up a bit".:laugh: (This is a yellow print fabric with books on it that we made). Lacy said it was a bit uncomfortable because Tucker then told her this----he had been on good behavior in his classroom and after a period of time he earned the reward of picking out something from a special box in the room. Of all the things in the box he could have chosen for himself he chose this bandanna for Vinnie. When she came home and told me,it so touched me that it brought tears to my eyes. Can you imagine?
> 
> Because of Tucker--Vinnie has been sporting his gift bandanna all week and will certainly be wearing his bandanna on Thursday.


Oh that brings tears to my eyes too. It makes you realize how rewarding your time with Vinnie is and it just does not get any better than influencing a child like that!! This makes me want to do something that will be worthwhile. I have a story about a PWD who does this that I will share with you Julie, he too is a "Gentle Giant"..you and your daughter should really be proud!:first:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie, Vinnie looks gorgeous in a handsome way. What a tribute. I am so glad you shared the photos!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We have been working on the t-shirts for the kids. YIKES------The lady I was told to use from Lacy's GS leader does screen printing and isn't interested. The lady that lady sent us to wants 15.00 a shirt X 40! I'm thinking that is a big NO! Can you even imagine paying 15.00 per t-shirt for all these little kids? Good grief-Lacy doesn't have that much money to spend in her GS account. We are exploring other options.

By the way---Tucker (the sweet boy with the bandanna) will stay Reading with Vinnie for the entire 16 weeks! He requested it,his parents and his teacher...how awesome is that?!?!

Do you think boys would wear a light blue t-shirt?:ear: Or is that too girlie?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I think boys like any shade of blue don't they???


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> Vinnie doesn't like his picture taken...can you tell?


LOL Julie! Vinnie is SO handsome! I can see why the children love him . . . what a sweet face, and that fur has to be irresistible!

I don't know what type of T's you are making, but you can never go wrong with tie-dyes on plain white el-cheapo shirts. Of course, with your sewing skills, you can do just about anything!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

I just *love, love, love* Vinnie! I'm sure the children do too. Who wouldn't love such a sweet face. He's absolutely perfect for Lacy's project.

I don't have any suggestions on the tee shirts, but if it gets too expensive, you can try an alternative. We have "trading cards" with the dog's picture and some fun information about them on the back that we give to the children that read with our dogs. Maddie carries hers in the zipper part of her vest so she has them at all times. In fact, some of the Alzheimers and skilled nursing patients that we visited yesterday asked for one! Maddie wears a laminated one attached to her vest. I know some of the children use them as bookmarks. I got 1000 of them with my order. If you want to see what they look like, I can post a picture front and back.

As far as color of tee-shirts, I think they'd love them no matter the color. Obviously Vinnie has had a huge positive impact on their lives.:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Jeanne.....:hug:

That is a good idea----I like the bookmark idea....
We keep running into issues with her t-shirt design.:frusty: So----I'm not sure what we should do at this point.ARGH...


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie, here's what Maddie's trading card looks like front and back. Its in glossy color with her picture on one side and some information about her on the back. They measure 2 1/2" X 3 1/2". You might ask a local printer what they'd charge for one you'd design. Ours is designed by our therapy organization (ARF). The kids love the cards and as I mentioned, even many adults we visit ask for one. The laminate one attached to her vest is kind of her "name tag" to help identify her as a therapy dog when she enters facilities. I have to wear a name tag too, so its only fair. :biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Julie said:


> We have been working on the t-shirts for the kids. YIKES------The lady I was told to use from Lacy's GS leader does screen printing and isn't interested. The lady that lady sent us to wants 15.00 a shirt X 40! I'm thinking that is a big NO! Can you even imagine paying 15.00 per t-shirt for all these little kids? Good grief-Lacy doesn't have that much money to spend in her GS account. We are exploring other options.


What about getting the shirts at AC Moore (they're really cheap there) and then using the inkjet printer iron-on transfers. They aren't as long-lasting as silk screening, but kids grow out of their clothes so fast, that they would probably out grow the t-shirts before they wore out! The nice thing about the iron-on transfers is that you can even do photos. So you could actually have a photo of Vinnie on their shirts.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is really a neat trading card Jeanne. I would want one myself of your beautiful girl Maddie!:kiss: We are entertaining other ideas,so we may use yours! :wink:

Thank you Karen...yes....we were discussing maybe printing our own. It is absolutely outrageous the price they get for screen printing these days and to have them do an iron on is actually more expensive then the screen printing. Right now I think I have exhausted all our local options and are now trying to figure out an on line source or we may do our own? Maybe change the t-shirt idea all together and go with something like Jeanne has,or maybe a bookmark or something. I'm exhausted trying to work out the kinks for my daughter's desire to give these children shirts. I guess the days of the t-shirt being the biggest expense is gone and now it is the printing process no matter how they put it on there. In our corner of the world though---it's hard to see a t-shirt in a store for 2.00 and then because someone ironed on or screen printed Vinnie on it,it makes it 15.00 or even today I was quoted 25.00! :suspicious::frusty::suspicious::frusty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Today Lacy and Vinnie got to give the reading kids their t-shirts! :cheer2:

The t-shirts were not as they were supposed to be,but with her G.S. budget the changes the printer made didn't matter to the children(just us picky adults!).....none the less....today was the big day!

Here is a picture of Vinnie with one of the shirts and all the available children Lacy and Vinnie has impacted the lives of. It was truly rewarding to see how much all of the kids love Vinnie and actually are quite fond of Lacy too.

One of the boys brought Vinnie a "busy bone".....can you believe that? What a sweet and thoughtful young man.

A picture similar to this will go in our local paper along with a big write up about Lacy,Vinnie and her project.

Unfortunately not all the children were there today,but this is most of them.

They were trying to convince me to sell them Vinnie (I am not sure where that come from) but as the other kids jockied for position and they were begging and pleading with me,I told them no......I couldn't sell Vinnie. They all assured me they love him as much as I do.....and even though their faces were cute,I said a firm "no". Then they said...I love him,I would take could care of him,please let me have him,can he come home with me,can he spend the night with me,and me,and me too....I assured them that I would miss him terribly and he would not be at my house for almost a month if he stayed the night at each of their houses. (They didn't care) ....the stinkers! 

With all those hands all over him and petting him my luv muffin enjoyed every single minute of it. That actually surprised me that he could handle that much....the little girl to the right of Vinnie actually got kisses from him!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

How wonderful. Lacy and Vinnie are stars and should be. I hope Lacy knows what a difference she has made in the lives of these children. I hope you will post the article in the newspaper. Love the shirts!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I love the tshirts and the group picture! I agree Julie- you really should send it to the newspaper and see if the school will share it as well (we have a morning tv program where they share stuff like that)


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very heart warming, Julie. How great for them to have the shirts as a physical reminder of their wonderful experience with Vinnie and Lacy.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

The shirts turned out great. What a wonderful experience for both the children and Lacy. This is something they both will never forget.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you--I am very proud of Lacy and Vinnie. I think this project has turned into something so much bigger then it started out to be. Lacy doesn't care about the gold award at all,but cares deeply for the project and the children. It is bigger then she even realizes. It is by far the most rewarding thing she has ever done in her life and it has changed her as a person. She adores the children and her love for books will pass on for some I'm sure. She has seen improvement in several of the kids already and has made it a priority to tell me (all happy and big gleaming smiles). She has always wanted to be a physcologist and I think she may change that up a bit after this -if only to include children or something. You never know...she could become a teacher 
We are hoping the Reading Program will continue on for other children struggling......

The end of the month Lacy will have a professional photo taken of her and Vinnie.Mom's request.....:becky:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I love the tshirts and the group picture! I agree Julie- you really should send it to the newspaper and see if the school will share it as well (we have a morning tv program where they share stuff like that)


The newspaper was contacted by both Lacy's girl scout leader and the principal of the school (they didn't know about each other). I thought that was kinda funny.

We don't have a morning program like you have..but this will go out to thousands of people and will be Lacy's way of "reaching out" and trying to spark interest in someone stepping up (hopefully more then 1 because it is a HUGE commitment for one person and one dog)to continue on with her program (sustainability). We are hoping that if the word gets out others will step forward with great dogs and see the positive in this program.

Lacy's big interview with the newspaper dude is tomorrow.....


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh-I wanted to share a little funny---

The school principal came as the children gathered for the photo and he said he wore his "special" tie for the day (it had dogs on it) and Lacy's said,"oh that's cute....but here is a t-shirt --why don't you just slip it on" :becky: He had no idea she had bought a t-shirt for him as well! It was kinda funny and yet just made you smile as Lacy got her way even with the principal! ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Good Luck with the interview, Lacy. This is wonderful and a lasting memory for all involved! GO :whoo::whoo:Vinnie!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

This is wonderful too, I love the trading cards.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Oh-I wanted to share a little funny---
> 
> The school principal came as the children gathered for the photo and he said he wore his "special" tie for the day (it had dogs on it) and Lacy's said,"oh that's cute....but here is a t-shirt --why don't you just slip it on" :becky: He had no idea she had bought a t-shirt for him as well! It was kinda funny and yet just made you smile as Lacy got her way even with the principal! ound:


:rockon:Lacy and Vinnie :rockon:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't wait to hear how the interview went. How exciting for Lacy (and you too!) :clap2::clap2::clap2: I know you are so proud of her. I think the T-shirts are adorable. It brings back so many memories of programs our children used to go crazy over (100 Book Club, Math Superstars) and they all had a T-shirt, but don't remember any cute dogs!

Jackson just got all his TDI materials with his little kerchief, ID tag and card, DVD and lots of reading material. I think I might order the trading cards too. And we have a HUGE list of places to visit . . . can't wait! Thanks for all your inspiration!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie, the t-shirts turned out *great!* And the group picture is just adorable with Vinnie in the middle. You must be so proud of Lacy and Vinnie. They have made a huge impact on those children and encouraged a love of reading. It would be wonderful if the newspaper published a story to get others involved. There just aren't enough dogs to go around in our reading program. The demand is huge and getting bigger. Teachers and parents have realized the improvement in reading enthusiasm and skills, especially in children with reading difficulties.

Vinnie and Lacy are a wonderful team! This project will definitely have an impact on Lacy's future as well. I'm *so* thrilled for her!! 
:cheer2::rockon:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> Jackson just got all his TDI materials with his little kerchief, ID tag and card, DVD and lots of reading material. I think I might order the trading cards too. And we have a HUGE list of places to visit . . . can't wait! Thanks for all your inspiration!!


Congrats to you and Jackson! It is so exciting and such a wonderful achievement.:first: I can't wait to read about all you and Jackson do! Now-----if I could only get my Quince to warm up to everyone like Vinnie does-


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie said:


> The newspaper was contacted by both Lacy's girl scout leader and the principal of the school (they didn't know about each other). I thought that was kinda funny.
> 
> We don't have a morning program like you have..but this will go out to thousands of people and will be Lacy's way of "reaching out" and trying to spark interest in someone stepping up (hopefully more then 1 because it is a HUGE commitment for one person and one dog)to continue on with her program (sustainability). We are hoping that if the word gets out others will step forward with great dogs and see the positive in this program.
> 
> Lacy's big interview with the newspaper dude is tomorrow.....


Julie- Congrats that is great the principle maybe learned something 

Lacy is graduating this year right? You might want to see if there is a teacher who would like to get involved and spearhead a campaign for students to do it next year with their dogs and Lacy could spend some time training them before she leaves. I know a lot of our programs require volunteer hours so this would be an awesome way to get them in!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was no able to go with Lacy to her interview with the newspaper guy,but she had her girl scout leader with her and Vinnie!:becky:

She was gone 1 1/2 hours!:drama: Hopefully we will get to proof it BEFORE it hits thousands of people's doorsteps! I guess he took a picture of Lacy,Vinnie and her GS leader.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Lacy is graduating this year right? You might want to see if there is a teacher who would like to get involved and spearhead a campaign for students to do it next year with their dogs and Lacy could spend some time training them before she leaves. I know a lot of our programs require volunteer hours so this would be an awesome way to get them in!


Yes,Lacy is graduating this year! My baby girl is 18! :drama: I can't believe how quickly those years all went by.........

We do have peer helping here where HS students go and help the little ones in grade school..however the peer helping teacher was not initially on board with Lacy and Vinnie,so we kinda went over her head. She only wanted on board enough to step in the day before it started (when all the teachers were all excited,the letter was going home to parents,and the principal was all about Lacy doing this) and wanted to take credit for Lacy's program. No-:fish: I don't take kindly to someone doing all the work and another taking credit.....so she is out. In fact--she has never even came down to the grade school to even see Lacy or Vinnie or anything. She has been a pain and even tried to stop the program twice. I love your idea,but so far not any high school teacher has any knowledge (or little) of what Lacy is even doing. I'd sure love it if something like this could work out. Where is that wonderful teacher we need named Amanda? What? South Carolina? ound:


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie, let us know as soon as you hear from Lacy how it all went! Hugs,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

She said it went pretty well----but I am a bit nervous as to what goes into "print" myself. Seems her GS leader told a bit much IMO. If it goes into print she may never be awarded her GS gold award because it sort of bashes the council that we have had so much trouble with. It is the truth as far as that goes---but still--I personally never would of actually disclosed that info to a newspaper guy. :tape: Lacy herself was shocked it was even said!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Julie said:


> She said it went pretty well----but I am a bit nervous as to what goes into "print" myself. Seems her GS leader told a bit much IMO. If it goes into print she may never be awarded her GS gold award because it sort of bashes the council that we have had so much trouble with. It is the truth as far as that goes---but still--I personally never would of actually disclosed that info to a newspaper guy. :tape: Lacy herself was shocked it was even said!


Maybe they will only use a little of the interview!! Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Julie, I'm just catching up from last week. Please give Lacy a Huge Congratulation from us on a job well done. You have every reason to be proud of such an outstanding young woman. Hopefully the newspaper will just print the glowing report on Lacy.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Sandi. Yes,I am hoping that the newspaper edits out her girl scout leader's comments. It was nothing but the truth,but yet it seems to bring to the surface the complexities that arise when a bunch of girl scout councils merge and my innocent daughter is just caught in the middle of it unfortunately.It is all good with Lacy,this would be negatives against the very council that will decide whether she will actually get her gold award or not. Her leader is right---it just may not be a fire you want to throw fuel on. :bolt:yikes.....................:bolt:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There has been alot going on here---but Lacy was asked to do a talk with Vinnie at the grade school to parents. It was the TitleI Family Reading Night at school (really cool) and that was an awesome experience to see her and Vinnie get up there in front of teachers,parents and children and give a little talk. It made me realize just how grown up she really was.:Cry:


The article made the paper last week and was well written. I thought it was cute that under one of the photos of a little girl hugging Vinnie the caption read "Vinnie is the most popular student at school since he started coming in Feb." (Not exact wording-but close enough). Lacy's program will be ending soon and many parents and the principal would like to see Reading With Vinnie continue. They have asked Lacy and Vinnie back next year if her college schedule and plans pan out and she is available (or they would settle for just Vinnie  ).

I wanted to share a couple of my photos with you as well----


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:whoo::grouphug:*Julie,Lacy and Vinnie*:grouphug: :whoo:
Great photos Julie!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Vinnie is a doll! Congrats to Lacy!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a great picture of Lacy and Vinnie, you can see the love in her eyes. Brave girl wonderful girl you have there. I know you must be proud. Thankfully the article was fine. I'm a writer (or use to be not doing much of it these days and not much newspaper) these pieces are meant to be uplifting so a good writer will filter out lots of stuff.


----------



## KarmaKat (Feb 19, 2010)

What a heartwarming story. You have an amazing daughter who will be going places! I'll bet those kids will remember Vinnie for a long time


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:hug: Thank you :hug:
You guys are very kind----


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Lacy's "Reading With Vinnie" program officially ended last week. They have made a big impact on the children and have helped them discover that reading books can be fun! Some of the latest feedback has been---

A child who adores reading to Vinnie came crying on their last day because they had a test and could read just a couple minutes.

One boy was upset that he HAD to go on a field trip instead and would miss his time with Vinnie......can you imagine? Missing a field trip? Given the choice--he'd of been reading! 

Lacy encouraged the students and the parents to have their kids read to any animal/pet they have. One reported last week that their child currently reads to their bird. How awesome is that?!?!

Vinnie will make one more appearance at school today (so 2 hours of grooming await me as the stinker got into the grease drippings from our grill yesterday!) UGH......BUT.....Vinnie has one last gift for the children.......today he will give them a bookmark with his picture on it that says "Treat yourself to a good book" Love,Vinnie and he will give them a small treat bag of......"puppy chow". :becky:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Very cute and clever way to end such a successful project. Lacy and Vinnie have given a gift to those children that all the $$$$ in the world can't buy... 

WAY-TO-GO Lacy and Vinnie!!! :clap2:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you Leslie----I went with Lacy and Vinnie yesterday and photographed the children for her Girl Scout requirement. It was really neat to see how popular Vinnie really is....and the teachers came out and thanked Lacy and gave her praise for all the work and told how much the kids absolutely loved the program. Lacy said it was kinda sad to see it end. It defintely has enhanced her life and been an experience she will remember forever..


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now we just have to try to comply with all the "new" requirements the Girl Scout lady has implimented since her project ended. It has been beyond frustrating as she has changed the rules/requirements many many times throughout this process. I'm not sure Lacy will ever actually receive her gold award for this project,but she sure has had a memorable experience for everyone involved.

The funny thing in it all is this-----if Lacy does get her gold award,you know what it is? A pin she puts on her girl scout vest. No scholarships,no trips around the world,not a single thing XCEPT a pin for her vest.

You'd think --
the GS lady was guarding a treasure chest of fine gold or a trip around the world or something. As a Mom,it is so frustrating to see a girl do all this work and have to fight them tooth and nail to give her her pin! :frusty:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Julie said:


> Now we just have to try to comply with all the "new" requirements the Girl Scout lady has implimented since her project ended. It has been beyond frustrating as she has changed the rules/requirements many many times throughout this process. I'm not sure Lacy will ever actually receive her gold award for this project,but she sure has had a memorable experience for everyone involved.
> 
> The funny thing in it all is this-----if Lacy does get her gold award,you know what it is? A pin she puts on her girl scout vest. No scholarships,no trips around the world,not a single thing XCEPT a pin for her vest.
> 
> ...


Look at it this way, Lacy is building some incredible people skills by having to deal with this "ding-bat" woman. Unfortunately, this probably won't be the last difficult person/situation she'll have to deal with in her life.

Pin or no pin, Lacy is a hero in our eyes and the eyes of all those children she helped. :first:

:hug: to you and Lacy :hug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is true Leslie. Unfortunately there are more "difficult" people these days then just normal it seems. 

The program started off as a gold award but evolved into something much more meaningful for her and myself as well....it is just a shame that it has to be so difficult to give a girl who has volunteered over 150 hours a pin. Just saying......(venting)


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Julie said:


> That is true Leslie. Unfortunately there are more "difficult" people these days then just normal it seems.
> 
> The program started off as a gold award but evolved into something much more meaningful for her and myself as well....it is just a shame that it has to be so difficult to give a girl who has volunteered over 150 hours a pin. Just saying......(venting)


Agreed. And the worst part about it is that you just KNOW that her Scout leader is just a miserable b with zero self esteem, so she needs to boost herself by pushing down little girls. Same thing happened to me when I was in Brownies...our leaders were horrid, so bad both my mom and I had no interest in moving up to Girl Guides. uke:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

galaxie said:


> Agreed. And the worst part about it is that you just KNOW that her Scout leader is just a miserable b with zero self esteem, so she needs to boost herself by pushing down little girls. Same thing happened to me when I was in Brownies...our leaders were horrid, so bad both my mom and I had no interest in moving up to Girl Guides. uke:


Oops! There must be a misunderstanding? Lacy's girl scout leader is just simply a marvelous lady. She is totally over the top awesome. She really is. Her leader has been a GS troop leader for over 25 years and has been a great role model for my daughter. She is like a second Mom to Lacy. She isn't just a typical run of the mill GS leader either. She oversees every leader in our community and has been a community manager for many years as well. She is the go-to person for any problems/issues any other GS leader has. If Lacy would of had a more "average" leader,chances are she wouldn't have remained in girl scouting past grade school....most girls drop out when they enter junior high,very few actually stay in through junior high and high school. Because Lacy dearly loved and respected her leader she remained"in" even when it was no longer "cool".

I certainly understand what happened to you though and that is very sad. Having a good leader and a good relationship with the parents are key elements in making a great experience. Here--we do not have Girl Guides. Girl Guides are in other countries (their titles)....here you would have been a Daisy,then a Brownie,then a Junior,then Cadette,then Senior,then Ambassador.

Lacy did not join till she was a second year Brownie (meaning 2nd grade).

The problem we are having go to the fact our council combined with another (down sizing) and then the lady from the new council over-seeing Lacy's gold award. Her leader (Lacy's) has acted as an advisor along with people from our old council to approve her achievements.....when this new woman decided to inject herself (she makes the ultimate call on whether Lacy receives her pin or not) this is where the problems started and continue to remain. The lady is a bitch...(to put it mildly) and a regular pain the butt. It seems she knows nothing about any of us and doesn't actually "get" the reading program as she insists on making new requirements and actually has demanded "lesson plans" in a binder to pass onto the next person who may take on Reading with Vinnie (sustainability). The problem is huge because first there are no lesson plans. If she understood the Reading with Rover program and Lacy's spin off of that....she wouldn't request or demand lessons. How can there be lessons? It's a kid ,my daughter and a dog on a rug as the child reads out loud. No lessons.....Lacy isn't a teacher....but a listener(along with the dog). Then sustainability becomes an issue,because Lacy had started this process in 2007 with those requirements. We received updated requirement paperwork in the late summer of 2009. Since she started the process in 2007 and then 2009 to start the project (the certification of Vinnie and planning etc.) we used that new paperwork. Now--they updated the gold award paperwork and have NEW requirements that are to be incooperated by 2012....................................sustainability the biggest change. Lacy should not have to worry about that because after you start a process they can not change it on you and yet---this lady has did it over and over again. We can not make someone certify their dog and volunteer to bring a dog into a grade school for reading. We have had no interest from our community by anyone or even anyone asking about the program,the certification process...nothing. Now..what do we do? I know what I want to tell this lady (but I would probably be setting in a jail cell somewhere for what I'd really like to say and do). She also has now demanded a video showing Lacy and Vinnie actually doing the program and school has been out since June 2. This leaves us with no school,no children,nothing. She demanded this video last week.:rant:

So----see? It's a 20.00 pin paid for by Lacy's own account in the troop. It's a freakin PIN! Nothing more-nothing less. A pin that will go onto a vest that Lacy will never wear again as a girl scout(she has bridged to an adult girl scout now). It's ridiculous.The only thing Lacy will actually get I guess is bragging rights to be able to say..."I earned the gold award,the highest honor you can achieve in girl scouts". See how far that takes you!:laugh: By this lady doing this it has also put into question Lacy's leader as Lacy's leader has served as an advisor for this gold award process and program. She is above reproach and we all have did everything strictly by the book. It is a shame. But----her leader is very angry as well as myself (this is a woman who doesn't cuss,doesn't get angry or let it show) so this is HUGE. She feels we are all "wronged" and I agree. Time will tell if Lacy ever does receive her gold award pin for all her work.....the decision lays in the hand of a woman that has been nothing short of the biggest turn off I've ever encountered in 11 years (I've been very active in the troop as well as Lacy from day 1). The Girl Scouts here are a big big deal and I have met many many people and leaders and council people,but this lady is simply a bitch (and I can't actually say what my real opinion is) but definitely a huge tarnish on the girl scout organization as a whole. It's very very sad that one lady with some sort of a chip on her shoulder can ruin it for Lacy's GS leader,Lacy and myself with one giant swoop.

We have no recourse either and she will not speak to me about any issue/requirement at all....not one word. She goes through to Lacy directly or speaks nothing at all. (This was her requirement as well--) to make sure she only talked with the GIRL doing the project...not a Mom.

:der::doh::der::doh:


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, sounds like she's ridiculous. She's supposed to be a leader, whether she's Lacy's troop (?) leader or not! Jeesh.

I'm from Canada, so Guides would have come after Brownies for me.

I certainly hope that you all can work it out. Since she started the program BEFORE the rule change maybe you can argue that she should be grandfathered in? Regardless of how old the kid is trying to get the pin, it just teaches them that hard work gets them no recognition. That's not the kind of lesson kids should be learning, whether they're 5 or 15


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope so too Natalie. Our council people are not required to be leaders first....so some are hired off the street,some actually have experience with being a leader first. So -to that (this particular woman) I have no idea about. My guess is she must have little experience actually dealing with the girls or she wouldn't be so hard to get along with. 

I talked with Lacy's leader last night and she is going to go to the CEO.
I told her I was happy about that,because it might avoid me jail time!ound:


----------

